# Surf Fishing Fort Morgan - August



## buckettruck (Jul 13, 2012)

We will be taking our two boys (9 & 13) down to Fort Morgan the first week of August and will be doing a little surf fishing. With it being so hot, I expect the fishing to be slow, but hope it is not. In the past while surf fishing there, we have used Pompano rigs I have tied myself thanks to the instruction of those on this forum. For bait, we've used live shrimp, cut bait and fresh dead shrimp, all with limited success. I have read about Fish Bites, but never used them. Is there any type of rig / bait / lures and areas that anyone would recommend for hot August surf fishing. I really don't know what to expect to catch this type of year other than catfish, but would love to be able to watch our boys have fun catching fish. We have fished the surf around Morgan Town and also gone down to the Fort and fished off the point and on the bay side after walking down a long concrete wall. Any advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

The pompano rigs with shrimp and/or fishbites will catch fish. Whiting will be in close if you can get thru the catfish. Try some cut mullet on a single drop rig for something bigger like bull reds or sharks. 

One evening in August years ago I took a college roommate to the fort. He had never seen the Gulf, let alone fish in it. We started catching white trout (not whiting) on fresh dead shrimp. When we ran out of shrimp we switched to squid. When the squid ran out, we started using the small trout as cut bait. We filled a couple 5 gal. buckets with trout that evening. Good luck!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They have still been catching quite a few pompano lately. Bluefish and whiting are pretty thick out there. Try slow retrieving a curly tail grub in the troughs for flounder.


----------

